# Not sure what to do



## meixing81 (May 19, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out where to go to get my little boy. My situation is a little different I guess. I've wanted a dog practically my whole life and I'm hoping to finally get one in the next few months. I've been wanting maltese for years now and I've always planned on having a little boy (I'd like to take him home as soon after the 12 week mark as possible). It was only recently during some more of my periodic research that I found Chrisman, Josymir, Pashes, Divine and others and became aware of this "spay/neuter contract" business. I was wondering if that is negotiable? I never intended on fixing and after finding a Rutgers University study few months back I'm really not comfortable with it. It seems to me at this time we have no real understanding of the consequences and I'm not willing to risk the life of my companion. Plus I've always imagined growing up with my pup (I'm currently 20) and since he won't live as long as me, I would want to always have a piece of him in the form of a puppy or two of his own, you know? I'd never do anything without thorough research and professional guidance and I'd keep all the puppies and raise them myself. I have no plans of selling or giving any away when that time comes (years from now obviously) and I have no intention of showing any dogs. I'm not, nor have I ever been, interested in that. I just want a friend. Any help you guys can give would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


P.S. I got in contact with Josymir the other day and was referred to Silver Brook. But after seeing posts on here about some Silver Brook scandal I'm pretty sure I don't want to buy from there.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Since you are planning on a boy, I think it's reasonable to ask the breeder how they feel about delaying neuter surgery until the dog is fully grown (in light of recent research). But to alter a contract to allow breeding without showing will not be permitted, and if it is...you went to the wrong breeder. Good breeders are constantly looking for their next show dog. Dogs that are not show potential become pets (lucky for all of us pet owners). Good breeders would not permit a less than show quality dog to be bred. If you find that you love this breed, invest in another at some point, or a rescue. Breeding to just keep a few puppies won't be something a reputable breeder would agree to.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pam has made some very good points. Breeding without extensive knowledge of the lines can also perpetuate some diseases and problems that appear to have a strong genetic link. Good breeders know their lines and the health of the champions they are breeding. Breeding simply to have a puppy is irresponsible and can create health problems in mother and puppies.

Please spay or neuter your dog - as Pam said, if you want another later on you can invest in another pet from a reputable breeder or your can adopt from a rescue.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I am glad you got in contact with reputable show breeders. A reputable show breeder will never let a pet puppy to be bred. If you are concerned about potential issues with neutering, you could always have the dog get a vasectomy instead of castration. 

If you want a legacy or relative of a future puppy, you should NOT achieve this by breeding your dog. You should find a breeder you can maintain a good relationship with over many years and add an additional puppy from that same breeder (the new may even be closely related to the current dog)! 

Reputable breeding and showing must happen together because that is what keeps an objective measure of breeding stock. 

I am just being truthful and I feel that your intentions aren't of malice but just one that is a bit idealistic and naive. Please understand that there is a LOT that goes into breeding a healthy Maltese and most of us on SM are passionate about making sure the breed is preserved and made healthier with each successive generation.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Raven, I can completely empathize with how you're feeling about wanting to always have a piece of your beloved pet. When I was 9, I got my dog Penelope for my birthday. She was a mutt from the local SPCA. Of course, we were required to spay her. I was in love with that dog and thought I'd never ever love another like her. I was so sad that I wouldn't be able to have Penny or one of her children once she passed away. Flash forward 14 years to when I saw a photo of Zooey online. I had always loved Maltese since we grew up with a Maltese/Poodle who was an angel. I always wanted a Maltese female. When I saw Zooey's photo, that was it--it was love at first sight and I had to have her. 

So I got her based on her photo, not knowing a thing about her personality or health, but after getting to know her over several weeks, I started to form a strong bond with her. Now, nearly 3 years later, I love this dog with all my heart--easily as much as Penelope. So just because you love one dog doesn't mean you can't love another that is totally unrelated just as much. And if you bred your dog, there is no guarantee that his children would be anything like him! 

I would highly recommend getting a boy from a show breeder, including any of the ones you mentioned (not so sure about Silver Brook...I remember the scandal and am glad you're aware of it) and neutering him. He'll have a much better temperament (sorry, but I don't care for the personality of intact males), he'll be healthier (neutering is *extremely* safe, a very easy procedure compared to spaying, which is also pretty darn safe), and you won't be adding more puppies to the world when there are already too many. I can pretty much guarantee no matter how much you love your puppy to be, you'll find another to love in the future.


----------



## meixing81 (May 19, 2013)

I appreciate all the replies I've gotten. I understand where you all are coming from and I'm glad we can just have a civil conversation about it (some people are....quite passionate and not too open to others' differing opinions). That being said I would like to clarify jic we're not all completely on the same page: I don't intend on breeding myself. I'm no professional and have no intention on becoming one ever. I'd go to a respected breeder and make sure everything is considered. The whole point is to have beautiful healthy fluffs in my life. I've seen people go and get their adult male to breed with a breeder's female and everything works out fine (like on Ice and CoCo). Maybe it's just cuz I'm young but I don't get how this is any different from adopting a child. You wouldn't be expected to sign some contract saying you're gonna do something you don't personally believe in but the birth parents do right? The way I see it, you are relinquishing your rights and giving them to me. I'm the one who will be raising him. I'm the one who will be making decisions for him for the rest of his life. I'm the one who's gonna love him through everything that happens until the end. I can't lie and that's why I'm here. I won't compromise my morals even though I want this more than I can even express. It's just frustrating. I've done research and I can't say with any confidence at all that neutering is better than not. It just seems like we have no idea what we're doing.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

As everyone stated above, it is to protect the line and prevent backyard breeding or puppymills. My little one was actually neutered at 10 weeks old. As it turned out and I didn't learn this until I took him to the vet the day after I got him, my vet noticed in addition to the neuter there was a small incision above that area. She said he probably had a small hernia and since they were fixing that went ahead and neutered him. I didn't realize he was going to be neutered when I got him but I knew I was going to have to do it as part of the contract. Yes, the breeder should have told me but it was done and in the end he is perfectly normal and healthy. I got mine from Chrisman who have beautiful dogs but I will warn you they are on the expensive side .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

meixing81 said:


> I appreciate all the replies I've gotten. I understand where you all are coming from and I'm glad we can just have a civil conversation about it (some people are....quite passionate and not too open to others' differing opinions). That being said I would like to clarify jic we're not all completely on the same page: I don't intend on breeding myself. I'm no professional and have no intention on becoming one ever. I'd go to a respected breeder and make sure everything is considered. The whole point is to have beautiful healthy fluffs in my life. I've seen people go and get their adult male to breed with a breeder's female and everything works out fine (like on Ice and CoCo). Maybe it's just cuz I'm young but I don't get how this is any different from adopting a child. You wouldn't be expected to sign some contract saying you're gonna do something you don't personally believe in but the birth parents do right? The way I see it, you are relinquishing your rights and giving them to me. I'm the one who will be raising him. I'm the one who will be making decisions for him for the rest of his life. I'm the one who's gonna love him through everything that happens until the end. I can't lie and that's why I'm here. I won't compromise my morals even though I want this more than I can even express. It's just frustrating. I've done research and I can't say with any confidence at all that neutering is better than not. It just seems like we have no idea what we're doing.


If this is your intention you are wasting your time with show breeders. No reputable breeder will place a pet without a spay/neuter agreement nor will a reputable breeder allow a pet quality dog to be bred with her female.

If you truly want to always have a relative of your dog in your life, I would suggest getting a puppy from a show breeder, then getting a Maltese from the same lines later on. If you study pedigrees, you will see how closely related well bred Maltese are. My Bailey is from Josymir and is a half brother to April's Rose and Lily and Sylie's Mimi.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you are not fully understanding the point that an ethical, reputable Maltese breeder who breeds to the AKC standard and American maltese association code of ethics will NOT ever agree to breeding a pet puppy. I don't know what Ice and Coco have done, but it does not sound legit from what you have described (sorry, don't watch that show). Some celebrities (like Martha Stewart) actually own show dogs so that may be a different story. 

Adopting a child or Maltese both entail providing optimal life conditions for that child or dog. Breeding a dog does not play a part in this. Again, if you don't want to castrate (remove the testicles), there are other alternatives for sterility. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meixing81 (May 19, 2013)

I think I get what you guys are saying. I do agree that preventing puppy mills and such is important and the contract does serve that purpose. But even if I decided not to encourage grandpups (I might have a different opinion in 10 years and not want to), I still wouldn't want him neutered anyway. If it helps so much then why are there fixed dogs with problems and why is everything cool as a cucumber in Sweden where almost no one gets their dogs fixed? Breeding issues aside why should I subject my future boy to this? I'll never stop doing research and listening to opinions cuz I realize I'm not always right and I don't know everything, but it all seems really unclear.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I can see what you thinking - buying this great puppy from a show breeder then finding someone who wants to breed their female to your male and then you can get a puppy back. I understand why you think that is 'ok' to do and honestly, many people do do that. It's doesn't make it right though. 

Unfortunately, the people you will find who are willing to breed their female to a non-champion male most likely do not have great representations of the breed to begin with. And with not great representations of the breed, unknown health issues in the lines usually go hand in hand. 

Thank you, btw, for not getting upset with the explanations you are getting. I know many of us appreciate that!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

meixing81 said:


> I've done research and I can't say with any confidence at all that neutering is better than not. It just seems like we have no idea what we're doing.


I've had many dogs (including many fosters) for 36 years, all of whom have been spayed or neutered without problems. I don't understand why you're so worried about it. You've never had a dog before, correct? Listen to people with experience.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with what everyone has said... there is NO reputable breeder out there that would allow you to breed their puppy, and I'm fairly certain they all require you sign a contract saying you will have them spayed/neutered... something that most all dog experts and vets recommend, anyways. Especially in male dogs, if you do not have them neutered in time, or at all, they can mark or show more aggression. And all rescues come spayed/neutered as well, so really, you're only option is going to a BYBer...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm also in the spay/neuter camp. As suggested, find a breeder that you love and later down the road purchase another fluff from that line.


----------



## meixing81 (May 19, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I can see what you thinking - buying this great puppy from a show breeder then finding someone who wants to breed their female to your male and then you can get a puppy back. I understand why you think that is 'ok' to do and honestly, many people do do that. It's doesn't make it right though.
> 
> Unfortunately, the people you will find who are willing to breed their female to a non-champion male most likely do not have great representations of the breed to begin with. And with not great representations of the breed, unknown health issues in the lines usually go hand in hand.
> 
> Thank you, btw, for not getting upset with the explanations you are getting. I know many of us appreciate that!!


That makes sense. No problem! I dont want to start trouble and I definitely don't want people fighting, so thank you all for being patient with me too. I just want to do what's absolutely best for my future pup. I don't want to make a mistake I can't take back and can't reverse the effects of. It's a life, you know? I don't want to make a decision I don't understand why I'm making just because everyone else is doing it. And any medical procedure is a serious choice. I know I wouldn't want someone ripping my lady parts out without knowing for darn sure it's what's truly best for me.

I still don't understand why 93% of pet owners in Sweden can forego S/N and there's no overpopulation and no problems with pets. It's one of the best places in the world to be a pet. How can that be if S/N is all it's cracked up to be? I really am just trying to understand, but it's so hard


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

meixing81 said:


> I still don't understand why 93% of pet owners in Sweden can forego S/N and there's no overpopulation and no problems with pets. It's one of the best places in the world to be a pet. How can that be if S/N is all it's cracked up to be? I really am just trying to understand, but it's so hard


All I can say regarding Sweden is that I feel like there are SO many social issues that are just different in Europe than here in the States, guns and healthcare being the top ones that come to mind. Why do we have so much gun violence and Europe doesn't? How does universal healthcare work (or seem to) so well but here it is incredibly complicated? Not to be unAmerican/unPatriotic but I feel like our culture is just much different that we simply can't do things the same way that the Europeans can...

And not that I condone doing what "everyone else" is doing, but in this case, I very much believe there is a VERY good reason that they are!!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

meixing81 said:


> That makes sense. No problem! I dont want to start trouble and I definitely don't want people fighting, so thank you all for being patient with me too. I just want to do what's absolutely best for my future pup. I don't want to make a mistake I can't take back and can't reverse the effects of. It's a life, you know? I don't want to make a decision I don't understand why I'm making just because everyone else is doing it. And any medical procedure is a serious choice. I know I wouldn't want someone ripping my lady parts out without knowing for darn sure it's what's truly best for me.
> 
> I still don't understand why 93% of pet owners in Sweden can forego S/N and there's no overpopulation and no problems with pets. It's one of the best places in the world to be a pet. How can that be if S/N is all it's cracked up to be? I really am just trying to understand, but it's so hard


You are NOT wrong for NOT wanting to get your dog neutered. There are valid arguments on both sides of that debate. You need to know that just because your opinion differs from others it does NOT make you wrong.

I prefer to neuter and spay my dogs-but that is a personal decision that I think is best for my household. That being said, I do agree with the others, that you may have a hard time finding a reputable breeder who will sell you a dog knowing that you may not get that dog fixed-if it is your intention to never have it done. If it is your intention to wait and do it when they are older-that is something you might be able to discuss and have written into the purchase agreement.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

meixing81 said:


> That makes sense. No problem! I dont want to start trouble and I definitely don't want people fighting, so thank you all for being patient with me too. I just want to do what's absolutely best for my future pup. I don't want to make a mistake I can't take back and can't reverse the effects of. It's a life, you know? I don't want to make a decision I don't understand why I'm making just because everyone else is doing it. And any medical procedure is a serious choice. I know I wouldn't want someone ripping my lady parts out without knowing for darn sure it's what's truly best for me.
> 
> I still don't understand why 93% of pet owners in Sweden can forego S/N and there's no overpopulation and no problems with pets. It's one of the best places in the world to be a pet. How can that be if S/N is all it's cracked up to be? I really am just trying to understand, but it's so hard


 In a large part of Europe, neuter surgery isn't performed, but spay surgery is common ( and more medically necessary for non breeding females). They don't have over population problems because the females are spayed. In this country neuter surgery is performed more often to curb certain undesireable traits of intact males.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

meixing81 said:


> I appreciate all the replies I've gotten. I understand where you all are coming from and I'm glad we can just have a civil conversation about it (some people are....quite passionate and not too open to others' differing opinions). That being said I would like to clarify jic we're not all completely on the same page: I don't intend on breeding myself. I'm no professional and have no intention on becoming one ever. I'd go to a respected breeder and make sure everything is considered. The whole point is to have beautiful healthy fluffs in my life. I've seen people go and get their adult male to breed with a breeder's female and everything works out fine (like on Ice and CoCo). Maybe it's just cuz I'm young but I don't get how this is any different from adopting a child. You wouldn't be expected to sign some contract saying you're gonna do something you don't personally believe in but the birth parents do right? The way I see it, you are relinquishing your rights and giving them to me. I'm the one who will be raising him. I'm the one who will be making decisions for him for the rest of his life. I'm the one who's gonna love him through everything that happens until the end. I can't lie and that's why I'm here. I won't compromise my morals even though I want this more than I can even express. It's just frustrating. I've done research and I can't say with any confidence at all that neutering is better than not. It just seems like we have no idea what we're doing.





meixing81 said:


> I think I get what you guys are saying. I do agree that preventing puppy mills and such is important and the contract does serve that purpose. But even if I decided not to encourage grandpups (I might have a different opinion in 10 years and not want to), I still wouldn't want him neutered anyway. If it helps so much then why are there fixed dogs with problems and why is everything cool as a cucumber in Sweden where almost no one gets their dogs fixed? Breeding issues aside why should I subject my future boy to this? I'll never stop doing research and listening to opinions cuz I realize I'm not always right and I don't know everything, but it all seems really unclear.


The medical issues you raise are worthy for discussion. I feel there are pros and cons to neutering and spaying. In the end, I think it does make sense to talk about this. 

I can understand where you are coming from ... but I think the other folks here have said this already. I can't imagine an ethical Maltese show breeder placing an intact male in such a situation. The risk to their lines and their reputation would be too great to trust someone they did not know VERY VERY well. 

As for only breeding the dog back to the show breeder's home, very few show breeders use un-finished males and there are reasons for this. It does happen, but usually there is a good reason and it isn't because they have placed such a male in a pet home, hoping to use him later. Consider how much they invest in showing the male dogs they do use. Most often the show-worthy males are placed in pet homes because they have enough superior finished males available to them. 

Now, you might be trusted, if you were willing to become a home to a show male under a contact as such to keep an intact male that could be bred back to the breeder. I have seen scenarios where that would work out. Usually, that would involve a co-ownership agreement. 

As for wanting a future "progeny" of your dog. I think if your dog comes from a reputable breeder, you can often go back to their lines and get close relatives again anyway. Direct descent would not be required.


----------



## meixing81 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks again for everyone's replies and patience. I've done more research and I realize there is no right or wrong answer and it wouldn't matter much anyway because it doesn't change that if I can't sign the contract I can't get the dog. I know my life would be incomplete without him so I know what I have to do.  I suppose I could just try to find a breeder in a part of the world that wouldn't require this contract but I only speak English & have already tried some of the links Chrisman's site provides to no avail. Does anyone know of any breeders in places that would be ok with no neutering? If not and the contract is willing to be signed who should I go to? I want a boy that looks like this: (hope I added the picture correctly!)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is cute. I don't think you are going to have much luck with a reputable breeder with those terms. I know Chrisman does it with their show dogs but it is a co owner ship and you have to show them. You will also have to leave him with the breeder to train and show I believe. It also come with a very very very huge price tag. Think the cost of a car . At least that is what I have seen. Honestly, I have had many dogs of all breeds and they have all been neutered. Most of mine have lived for 16 years which in dog years is fabulous. Good luck, but I think once you find one and he looks like your picture you will fall in love and not be as strict with your expectations. Then when you want another, go to the same person.


----------



## meixing81 (May 19, 2013)

If I go to a show to find a reputable breeder from a part of the world that won't require me to neuter, how would I go about that? I don't wanna get in anyone's way. I've never been to a show, what is it like?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

meixing81 said:


> If I go to a show to find a reputable breeder from a part of the world that won't require me to neuter, how would I go about that? I don't wanna get in anyone's way. I've never been to a show, what is it like?


Have you seen Best in Show? Dog shows are exactly like that.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

meixing81 said:


> If I go to a show to find a reputable breeder from a part of the world that won't require me to neuter, how would I go about that? I don't wanna get in anyone's way. I've never been to a show, what is it like?


What do you mean by "part of world that won't require me to neuter?" Do you mean out of the country? I wouldn't buy a puppy from overseas, personally, since it's much harder to meet the puppy in person beforehand. That's my strong personal preference. And what links on the Chrisman website are you referring to? I would use this site to contact US breeders- American Maltese Association Breeder Referral


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Raven, you have received very good information here...getting a puppy from overseas would be very costly. Not only would you have the expense of the puppy, but you would also be responsible for having the puppy flown to you. I had a male Maltese, and he was neutered and lived a long life...whether your male puppy was neutered or not, their are no guarantees that something won't happen down the road like an illness or accident..we just do the best we can for them...I hope you will stick around and learn more about our wonderful breed...there is lots of information in the "Stickys" which are located near the top of each forum here on SM as well as a search option to look for answers to any questions you may have...


----------



## meixing81 (May 19, 2013)

I've never seen Best in Show but I'll youtube it. Yes I do mean overseas. I googled and found a page of links to breeders from different countries and the page header said Chrisman so I thought it was one of the pages on their site. If I do just forget all that and go to a breeder like Chrisman or Josymir, is the contract one size fits all or can we agree what goes in it and the exact wording and such? Like if I want to put it that in the (highly unlikely) event that the pup needs a new home that they HELP me find one but I still choose where he goes? Stuff like that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you have a reasonable request, many breeders will hear you out. 
It is standard for a contract that if you cannot keep the puppy, it is returned to the breeder. The breeder will then place the puppy in a home they see fit. The breeder will take the puppy back at any time in its life. They are responsible for it always.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have lived in several places overseas & have my finger on a lot that goes on here in Europe in the dog-world. There are both responsible & irresponsible breeders here & most people who show know who each of those are, although you might never hear it from them openly. :no2: :innocent: So choosing a good dog from outside is a crap-shoot. :w00t: Honestly, all good breeders keep their good dogs & the others are sold off as pets. :yes: Unless you have a very, very, very good relationship w/a good breeder you are taking a risk for that pet that you will love. If you end up buying in Asia, please know that there is as much deception there as anyplace else & no courts to back up something untoward. 
I have done tons of research on alteration and agree that there are pluses & minuses on both sides. For me the crucial question is not "to neuter or not to neuter" but "when is the safest time to do so?"---and "what chances am I taking by not neutering?" If a female is in heat anywhere in your neighborhood, your male will know it and he will sacrifice his life practically speaking to get out & get to that "bitch---genuine use of the word." Believe me I have seen my neighbor's gate full of wandering dogs when her baby was in heat. In Europe or the US dogs are dogs & the call of the wild is irrepressible.artytime:
You have my utmost sympathy because I have been in your shoes. To validate my seriousness about my comments just let me say that I have two show potential pups and both are young and neutered/spayed. :thumbsup:
Edit: BTW the puppy pic you show. . . the face is precious, but look at the little paw---not good pigment---so if you did not notice this obvious fault, then I would think twice about breeding a good specimen. JMHO


----------



## meixing81 (May 19, 2013)

I've decided what I'm going to do. Thank you all for your help and patience! If I have anymore questions, comments, or concerns I won't hesitate to ask!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

meixing81 said:


> I've decided what I'm going to do. Thank you all for your help and patience! If I have anymore questions, comments, or concerns I won't hesitate to ask!


What have you decided to do?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Many people gave you thoughtful replies, so I think it's rather rude to just say you've made a decision and not say what it is. Ditto for this comment, 

<<<"If I have anymore questions, comments, or concerns I won't hesitate to ask! ">>>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

zooeysmom said:


> Many people gave you thoughtful replies, so I think it's rather rude to just say you've made a decision and not say what it is. Ditto for this comment,
> 
> <<<"If I have anymore questions, comments, or concerns I won't hesitate to ask! ">>>


I suspect the OP joined SM only to get the name of a breeder who would sell her a puppy without a spay/neuter contract, not for advice. Hopefully I am wrong and she will stick around since this will be her first dog. SM is a great resource for anyone willing to listen to advice.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just imagine if everyone decided that they didn't want to spay or neuter their dogs what would happen. It is really disgracefully self-centered of people to think they should be an exception. Nobody is happy to do it, but we do because it is necessary and the way of the world we live in.


----------



## meixing81 (May 19, 2013)

Um....hello. I wasn't aware that I owed anyone a full, detailed description of my personal choices. I thought the conversation was over, which is why I haven't been back. Getting curious has gifted me quite a surprise. I don't think I was rude at all, but I do think its incredibly rude and immature that these types of comments have been made. I humbly asked for advise, yes, and I got it, which I am still very appreciative of, and I've been thinking things over. I still haven't made a concrete decision actually. I thought I had, but I've been trying my best to inform myself and make the best, most educated choice that's in the actual best interest of my future pup. I wouldn't have wasted my time signing up for this just to get a name, thank you. I could easily go to some crap pet store or something if not neutering was my only concern. I like this website, I like the community, and I like getting advise from experienced Maltese companions. I'm just trying to be responsible. I'm disgusted that just because you offered me advise that you think you are entitled to knowing my final choice. I also abhor the comment that because I don't want to get my future dog neutered, I am self centered and think I should be an exception. At what point did I say that? I was asking specifically for places to look where that would be an acceptable, mutual agreement between myself and the breeder. People are free to make their own choices and have their own opinions on a GREY matter like this. I think it's pretty ignorant to suggest that "everyone" would anything. There will always be people who will and people who won't, just like everything else. How embarrassing that anyone could actually suggest that we all lay down and do things we don't agree with because its "the world we live in." How would anything ever change? How would anything ever evolve? This is EXACTLY why I was apprehensive about even asking my question! I've read enough at this point to know that it's UNCLEAR what's best for the DOG in terms of neutering. I'm trying to be prepared to act in HIS best interest, not what's easiest for me. I believe in accountability. Anything that will happen in his life I will take FULL responsibility for, because he's MINE. I'm the one who has promised to love and look after him. I'm not some snot nosed 20 year old that thinks I'm entitled to anything, I resent being judged as such. It's so upsetting that such a positive experience has been soured by these last distasteful comments. Thank you all so much for your time. Just to be clear, NOW this conversation is over.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

--- deleted by user


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

meixing81 said:


> I'm trying to figure out where to go to get my little boy. My situation is a little different I guess. I've wanted a dog practically my whole life and I'm hoping to finally get one in the next few months. I've been wanting maltese for years now and I've always planned on having a little boy (I'd like to take him home as soon after the 12 week mark as possible). It was only recently during some more of my periodic research that I found Chrisman, Josymir, Pashes, Divine and others and became aware of this "spay/neuter contract" business. I was wondering if that is negotiable? I never intended on fixing and after finding a Rutgers University study few months back I'm really not comfortable with it. It seems to me at this time we have no real understanding of the consequences and I'm not willing to risk the life of my companion. Plus I've always imagined growing up with my pup (I'm currently 20) and since he won't live as long as me, I would want to always have a piece of him in the form of a puppy or two of his own, you know? I'd never do anything without thorough research and professional guidance and I'd keep all the puppies and raise them myself. I have no plans of selling or giving any away when that time comes (years from now obviously) and I have no intention of showing any dogs. I'm not, nor have I ever been, interested in that. I just want a friend. Any help you guys can give would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> 
> P.S. I got in contact with Josymir the other day and was referred to Silver Brook. But after seeing posts on here about some Silver Brook scandal I'm pretty sure I don't want to buy from there.


Sorry I can't say the name here but one of the name you mentioned , I highly won't recommend any more, as it doesn't matter how wonderful dog looks , you want to be sure that you are paying for healthy dog, which one of those breeders do not telling the truth.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Just imagine if everyone decided that they didn't want to spay or neuter their dogs what would happen. It is really disgracefully self-centered of people to think they should be an exception. Nobody is happy to do it, but we do because it is necessary and the way of the world we live in.


I asked opinion of few vets and for small breed dog males they said it is not necessary if there is no medical reason :/ Don't kill me  I feel that it is owner must to understand the main idea of neutering . It is hard to deal with boy when he smells female in heat. Or like my lovely Teddy behaves in the park without leash, trying to escape slowly


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

Raven, 

There have been several well informed responses to your inquiry. With respect to the literature you reference in terms of health and neutering, I assure you there are other medical reports upholding the virtues of neutering. A dog, or any animal for that matter that is not meant for breeding risks other health risks when kept intact (testicular cancer as an example), but perhaps more likely the psychology on the dog with hormones telling him he should be behaving a certain way because he is intact vs. being neutered. The latter is both a factor for the dog and the family that adopts an intact dog.

Separately, it is correct to state that no reputable show breeder will allow the adoption of any pet intact. There are many reasons for this and certainly several are for the dog, but many are very importantly to protect their line as well as protect the breed at large with the potential risk of breeding dogs indiscriminately and contributing to the over popluation of dogs that are sadly euthanized every year in large numbers.

If your goal is to have the opportunity to to breed a dog then you should work with a show breeder willing to consider the opportunity to mentor you in showing your dog and earning the rights to be able to breed that dog for the betterment of the breed. That will solve your immediate desire, but be assured the process to find this show dog and more importantly securing the relationship with a reputable show breeder takes a great deal of time and belief in you as a candidate for this privilege.

I truly do hope your intentions are honorable, but again there have been many earnest responses to your question with good advice it is up to you to take it.

Heidi C. Sullivan
Aria Maltese


----------

